# Ruby19 Symlink



## AngusBuchanan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,

I set 
	
	



```
RUBY_VERSION=1.9
```
 in my make.conf and built ruby19, but after completion I still don't seem to have a ruby or gem binary - just a ruby19 and gem19 binary.

What's the correct way to make this happen?  My reading of the Makefile led me to believe this symlink would be created immediately, like with Perl.


----------



## AngusBuchanan (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry - I did search before, and tried the suggestions - or I thought I had, but I misread.  Had I set /etc/make.conf to:


```
RUBY_DEFAULT_VER=1.9
```

All would have worked.


----------

